# Slaughterhouse theme ideas???



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am one of 3 directors of the haunt we put on each year at the local volunteer FD that I am also an officer at. We do the haunt each year to raise money for equipment and gear.

This year we are going with the slaughterhouse theme. Based around a family that opened a bbq joint and ended up just cooking people. BASICALLY

We hold the haunt inside of our apparatus bay. We have an area of approximately 100 feet x 100 feet. We have 12 rooms inside the department with an area we do out back each year as well. 

We have already built and themed the out back portion and are struggling a bit on the inside.

We will have a room that is the restaurant front as well as a dining room.


Any suggestions???


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might take a look at the movie "Motel Hell" for inspiration. It has a plot similar to what you're proposing to do.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081184/


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

One of the things people like in my haunt is a microwave oven with a corpsed skull, severed fingers and ears rotating in it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, that back story sounds like you've seen the movie Motel Hell.


----------

